
Travis Kalanick Still Wants Back in at Uber - basseq
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/08/dara-khosrowshahis-biggest-nightmare-at-uber-travis-kalanick
======
furioussloth
This is such a click bait. The author provides no real proof for the title
except for "a source close to Uber thinks the path still exists for Travis to
come back." He is the founder the path is always going to exist. I do not
doubt that Travis will want some control over decisions of the company and any
founder would wish that. But let there be some real proof before these
reporters jump on publishing such crap. Their new CEO does not even start till
next week.

